# NYC Downtown Campaign



## HiLiphNY (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm looking for a few members interested in joining a 3E D&D game down in the East Village.

We will be meeting regularly, Tuesday nights, and will be running in the Forgotten Realms, starting at Level 1 and working up. . . .assuming you make it!

Players should be 25+, have a basic familliarity with the game, and able to commit to a regular schedule.  The campaign will use an assortment of homebewed and publised modules of old and new.  We'll see how it goes. . . 

If you have interest, please shoot me a message and get the ball rolling!


----------



## HiLiphNY (Feb 27, 2003)

Having spoken with a few interested players. . .the day of the week we would meet is under negotiation.  We'll find a day that works for everyone. 

Interested parties should email me sooner rather than later.

Ian


----------



## HiLiphNY (Mar 12, 2003)

*Game is on!*

We're beginning our game this Thursday, March 13th and I would like to see 1 more player seated at our table.

Who will rise (sink) to the challenge?!?!?!

email me for info.

Ian


----------



## HiLiphNY (Mar 21, 2003)

The game is now beginning on March 25th, and we need but one player to join. . . .who shall it be?


----------

